# Albino Tortoises



## Eweezyfosheezy (Jul 3, 2011)

Im interested in seeing how many albino species there are that are currently known. The only ones I can think of is red foot, cherry head, sulcata, indian star, egyptian, and hermanns. Does anyone else know of any other type of albino or any other type of unusual tortoise like a hypo leopard or ivory sulcata?


----------



## dmmj (Jul 3, 2011)

Red ear slider


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Jul 3, 2011)

Ya I want to limit this to just tortoises but yes there are those too lol.


----------



## dmmj (Jul 3, 2011)

My bad


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Jul 3, 2011)

dmmj said:


> My bad




No its my bad I should have been more specific.


----------



## egyptiandan (Jul 3, 2011)

Greek, Marginated, Chaco, Galapagos, Desert 

Danny


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Jul 3, 2011)

egyptiandan said:


> Greek, Marginated, Chaco, Galapagos, Desert
> 
> Danny



NICE!!!!!

Theres so many of them. I had no idea.


----------



## Missy (Jul 3, 2011)

Are there any pics of the albino Galapagos?


----------



## N2TORTS (Jul 3, 2011)

Eweezyfosheezy said:


> Im interested in seeing how many albino species there are that are currently known. The only ones I can think of is red foot, cherry head, sulcata, indian star, egyptian, and hermanns. Does anyone else know of any other type of albino or any other type of unusual tortoise like a hypo leopard or ivory sulcata?



yuppers there are hypo/albino leo's out there ....


----------



## EricIvins (Jul 3, 2011)

There was either an Albino Forstens or Elongated in Japan a few years ago.......

There were also a few Albino Leopards hatched in Tanzania this year also.......


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Jul 3, 2011)

Yes I have heard of albino elongateds as well and forstens would be very cool as albinos. Does anyone have any pics of the leopard albinos?


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 3, 2011)

Go to GOOGLE and click on "images." Then type in albino tortoises. It comes up with many interesting pictures (and some a little ew-w-w)

Of course, Fred Gaal's albino redfoot tortoises are probably among the prettiest I've ever seen:

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-New-here--921?highlight=albino+redfoot


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Jul 3, 2011)

Yes there is lots of crazy pictures but the albino leopard really intrigues me.


----------



## FranklinAndTara (Jul 3, 2011)

i read that there is a 1/4 chance for animals to be albino... selective breeding and domestication make it more likley to surface... basically if an animal doesnt have to rely on its coloring to survive in the wild more albinos will surface... it will be wide spread eventually, like mice.


----------



## River14 (Jul 3, 2011)

Personally i think it is very wrong to purposely breed and select albino tortoises or any animal. The few chance natural occurring animals are about enough of this unfortunate genetic mishap. Most of these animals would naturally die in the wild. 

FrankAndTara evolution is never that fast it takes a few million years thousands at least. Domestic intentional selection of a mutation is what happened to produce rats and mice with pink eyes by the millions.


----------



## -EJ (Jul 4, 2011)

Egyptian tortoises.


----------



## SnakeyeZ (Jul 4, 2011)

Eweezyfosheezy said:


> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> > My bad
> ...



How so? Your title says "Albino Tortoises" lol.

I would love to see more pictures of the albinos. I am a big fan of normal coloration on most animals but some albinos look good too.


----------



## wrmitchell22 (Jul 4, 2011)

I wonder if the albinos have any special care requirements?


----------



## DeanS (Jul 4, 2011)

wrmitchell22 said:


> I wonder if the albinos have any special care requirements?



YES! Albinos do have a higher sensitivity to sunlight than other morphs...regardless of species. Not that they can't be in the sun...it's just that they're going to require a lot more access to shade/hides



-EJ said:


> Egyptian tortoises.



Ed...are these yours? Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## dmmj (Jul 5, 2011)

I know humans albinos need to avoid sunlight, so can tortoise albinos be in the sun?


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Jul 5, 2011)

NICE!!! EJ I've never seen that pic before. And Dean hit the nail on the head on how albinos are in the sun.


----------



## HLogic (Jul 5, 2011)

They suffer essentially the same problems as any other amelanistic vertebrate mostly involving vision issues and sensitivity to the sun.

Note: Albino is a term usually only applied when amelanism occurs in mammals. Most other vertebrates produce several pigments (e.g. red = carotenoids, yellow = pteridines) independently and each can be affected by mutations to produce axanthic (no yellow), anerythristic (no red) or excesses in pigments; [hyper]melanistic, [hyper]xanthic or [hyper]erythristic (the "hyper" is usually omitted as the term itself refers to an elevated level). There are also hypo-_chooseyourcolor_ (less than normal but not missing altogether) variations of varying magnitudes. The picture below illustrates one of the variations in Red-Foots.

Hypomelanistic RF <-- Click Here

OK, it's not an albino (normal colored eyes) but it's close!


----------



## FranklinAndTara (Jul 7, 2011)

River14 said:


> Personally i think it is very wrong to purposely breed and select albino tortoises or any animal. The few chance natural occurring animals are about enough of this unfortunate genetic mishap. Most of these animals would naturally die in the wild.
> 
> FrankAndTara evolution is never that fast it takes a few million years thousands at least. Domestic intentional selection of a mutation is what happened to produce rats and mice with pink eyes by the millions.



My info is probably wrong then! I was told that when there is no longer a need to camouflage themselves for survival that albino becomes more apparent. ill need to do more research.


----------



## l0velesly (Jul 7, 2011)

-EJ said:


> Egyptian tortoises.



AW. Albino Egyptians!! That must be rare, considering the fact that they're near extinction too. I like their orangey skin tone.


----------

